# Free Book Finds (May 2013) - Please, NO self-promotion



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Post your free* book finds here. *No self-promotion please!*

Click here for the April 2013 thread.

This thread is for members to post your Free book finds, no self-promotion please. Posts about your own books will be removed. And please do not link through other sites: use KBoards affiliate links (link-maker above) or generic Amazon links. 

If you have a book of your own to promote, you may start a thread all your own in the Book Bazaar to promote your book, to post news and to talk to your fans! Of course, you may also list the book in your Avatar and signature. And you may list your temporarily free books in our Links to Free Books thread. Thanks!

Tip: typing in the title in addition to including the cover helps when doing searches!

We generally try to keep this thread on topic with book posts only, off-topic posts will be "pruned"! This helps members who use the "new post" indicator or who have subscribed to the thread. Thanks for your cooperation!

Ann & Betsy
Book Bazaar Moderators

**buyer beware: though books are free when posted here, prices on Amazon can change without warning so be sure to look before you click!
**international members: these books are free in the US, but may not be free in your country. Again, be sure to look before you click*


----------



## SuzyLiebermann (May 4, 2013)

... New here ... not free books yet?


----------



## With1l (May 6, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Tales-from-the-Crib-ebook/dp/B0097SNQSY/ref=zg_bs_154606011_f_6
























http://www.amazon.com/Totlandia-Onesies-Book-Fall-ebook/dp/B00A4PJYQW/ref=zg_bs_6190492011_f_60








[urll]http://www.amazon.com/Love-Accidentally-eShort-Story-ebook/dp/B005UDIA4U/ref=zg_bs_6190492011_f_71[/url]








http://www.amazon.com/A-Walk-Park-ebook/dp/B008FPXHD4/ref=zg_bs_6190492011_f_94








http://www.amazon.com/Swim-An-eShort-Story-ebook/dp/B0078XG13W/ref=zg_bs_157052011_f_54


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Free preorder from the author of the Series of unfortunate events books....appears to be the whole book, and not a preview. But as I understand it, it is NOT the first book in this new series.


----------



## zombone (May 20, 2013)

I am a zombie fan, perhaps that isn't your idea of fun, but I found a hilarious new series on Amazon and the first book is currently FREE, so I thought I'd put it on here! This is one of my first posts here so I'm going to add the link...

http://www.amazon.com/Better-Undead-1-ebook/dp/B00CHFZIYY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1368908860&sr=8-1&keywords=better+undead


----------



## nigel p bird (Feb 4, 2011)

Here's a good one from Tim Hallinan called The Four Last Things (a Simeon Grist mystery) via http://www.amazon.com/Things-Simeon-Grist-Mystery-ebook/dp/B003UHVTXW/ref=sr_sp-atf_title_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1369215692&sr=1-1&keywords=the+four+last+things. Tim was a 'a 2011 Best Novel Edgar finalist', so that should tell you something. Thanks.


----------



## AmberA (Mar 8, 2010)

Book Description
Publication Date: September 15, 2011
Amelia Puccini is in way over her head as a small buisness owner and decides to turn to her hunky best friend Aiden McCarthy for a night out. Throw some hard liquor into the mix to lower inhibitions and some stress relief is exactly what she will get.

Friends With Benefits is approximately 4,000 words.

Warning: This story contains an insanely sexy romp and may not be suitable for readers under the age of 18.

Teaser: 
"My God, this rivals any fantasy I've ever thought up," he said as his lips moved to the sensitive skin on her neck.
A groan escaped her lips as his kisses sent prickles of pleasure all over her body. "You've fantasized about me?" She asked huskily as she wrapped her legs tighter around his narrow waist, pulling him closer to her.
Aiden's hands moved up her body and around to her back, seeking the clasp of her bra. "Many, many times."



Book Description
Publication Date: December 25, 2011
Judith Timbolt lives a life of poverty and servitude until the day she finds a new beginning in the hands of the deceased, Lady Lora Noire. Donning her red cloak and identity, Judith embarks on a fairytale life she could only dream of. When she steals the heart of the powerful Baron Blacwin, her dreams become a reality.

Will Judith's fairytale unravel or will she be able to uphold her falsehood under the cloak of deception she has woven?



Book Description
Publication Date: February 14, 2013
Drew and Libby Sullivan have spent the past six years building the perfect life together. They have a beautiful home, flourishing careers, and they're finally ready to take the plunge into parenthood. Well, almost. Despite the endless prodding from family, friends, and even strangers, there still seems to be something holding the couple back from starting a family. Perhaps that's why they decide to take the advice of Libby's older sister and make a list of everything they want to do before they have a baby. Making their baby bucket list, or as they call it, "The Buggy List", buys them just a little more time to be Drew and Libby, who sleep in until noon on Saturdays and eat Chinese takeout for dinner on the couch. Besides, it gives Libby the opportunity to pull straight-laced Drew out of his comfort zone and do something fun for once; like go undercover as singles to a speed dating event with their friend, Tom; or finally take the honeymoon they never had. Drew and Libby each write down five items that they must complete before having a baby. But what starts out as a little harmless fun quickly becomes more than this couple bargained for. When secrets, little white lies, and competing desires threaten to pull them apart for good, Libby and Drew must rediscover why they fell in love in the first place.


----------



## AmberA (Mar 8, 2010)

Book Description
Publication Date: February 23, 2013
Maya Alyssum has a rebel's dream: to open a school where kids can find unconditional acceptance-an acceptance she and her sister had never experienced while growing up in foster homes.

But Axell Holm, the town council's representative, holds Maya's unconventional dream in his hands.

Axell is the kind of uptight authority figure Maya loves to hate. So how is it that he's ringing all her chimes, even as her rebellious plans turn his ordered life upside down?

Previously titled: Impossible Dreams

REVIEWS:
"Hours of reading delight." ~RT Reviews

"...will leave readers with a smile on their faces." ~Murray Ledger and Times (KY)

THE CAROLINA MAGNOLIA SERIES, in order 
Dixie Rebel
Imperfect Rebel
Rebel Charm
Carolina Rebel

ABOUT PATRICIA RICE:
New York Times and USA Today bestselling author Patricia Rice is married to her high school sweetheart, has two children and is a firm believer in happily-ever-after. Her emotionally-charged romances have won numerous awards, including the RT Book Reviews Reviewers Choice. A native of Kentucky and New York, and a past resident of North Carolina, Patricia Rice currently resides in St. Louis, Missouri. Visit her website at www.patriciarice.com


----------



## AmberA (Mar 8, 2010)

Book Description
Publication Date: December 2, 2012
Lorelei Sullivan longs for the home and family that was torn from her during the war. After the death of her mother, she follows her younger brother out west, hoping for a fresh start with her last living relative. Instead she finds a ruthless bounty hunter looking for the brother she knows she must protect at all costs. She doesn't expect the price to be losing her heart to a man who promises her nothing but shared passion.

Christopher Braddock wants information more than the bounty of a bumbling kid who got mixed up with the outlaw Braddock has been searching for since the war. But when his prey's sister tries to throw him off her brother's trail, Braddock isn't noble enough to not let her try. What he doesn't expect is the spark that brings his body, and worse, his numbed emotions back to life. His unexpected feelings for Lorelei has Braddock crossing the line from bounty hunter to outlaw. He'll do whatever it takes to keep Lorelei safe, including breaking her heart.


----------



## Dani Kay (Jan 21, 2011)

Neil Gaiman is one of my favorite authors and he has a freebie this month!!


----------



## MEPurfield (Mar 3, 2011)

Jonathan Mitchell's THE AGENT is FREE for the next few days on kindle. I read it a love it. If you're a fan of Peter Straub, then you should too.

http://www.amazon.com/The-Agent-ebook/dp/B009QS4AVC/ref=sr_1_6?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1369483001&sr=1-6&keywords=the+agent


----------



## lobster (Jun 1, 2013)

"Read Super Fast", a book by AK Jennings.
Learn the art of Speed Reeading










http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00CMOETNQ


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

For the June 2013 thread, go here:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,152924.0.html


----------

